# Best Rain Repellent



## S40

Hi all :wave:,

As title really. Yes, before anyone asks me to search the forum, I have looked. However, there are so many different opinions, so I'd appreciate an up-to-date response from you all, as I'm getting confused!  I don't wish to spend a lot of money, so the Gtechniq range is already out of the question. I have read on here that Angelwax H2GO is good, Wolfs, Autobrite Repel. 

Thanks!

:thumb:


----------



## Natalie

Haven't tried Wolfs but I would recommend H2Go out of that & Repel.


----------



## Naddy37

S40 said:


> Gtechniq range is already out of the question.


G1 is only about £12 from Gtechniq.


----------



## Kimo

Nanolex urban is my favourite, though all fairly similar but loner lasting as you go up the range

I can't get on with gtechniq tbh so i avoid it now


----------



## S40

neilos said:


> G1 is only about £12 from Gtechniq.


Thanks for that. I didn't realise that it was that price. I just thought it'd be far more because of the Gtechniq brand! I was wrong! What's the difference between this and G5?

Thanks to all!


----------



## Kimo

S40 said:


> Thanks for that. I didn't realise that it was that price. I just thought it'd be far more because of the Gtechniq brand! I was wrong! What's the difference between this and G5?
> 
> Thanks to all!


G1 lasts a lot longer than g5 but is very finicky to apply and if you do it wrong/don't like it then it's a ******* to remove

G5 beads and rolls off at lower speed though

Nanolex however is very easy to apply, rolls off at low speeds and is easy to remove if you don't like it, which you should lol


----------



## Mumbles

G1 is a much tougher product and will bond to the glass for much longer and provide rain repellence for up to two years if applied correctly. Application needs to be quite particular and glass must be extremely clean before application.

G5 actual beads off better, takes two minutes to do a window, the window still needs to be very clean to maximise bond but not quite as difficult as G1. G5will only last a couple of months and won't last on the windscreen if you use the wipers at all. A bottle of G5 will go a very long way so really could last you a long time if windows are just topped up when needed.

My suggestion would be to try G5 (which can also be used on Perspex, do the shower doors, it's awesome!) and if you like it then once you run out or it starts to fade then give windows a good polish and panel wipe then try G1.

Chris


----------



## Jord

I'm currently using Autobrite Repel.

A single coat lasts me around 3-4 months on my car, a bottle is around £12 and I use well under a bottle a year. Performance has always been very good and haven't had any problems with wipers juddering or smearing the screen.

I also have Soft99 Glaco but only applied that to my mums car yesterday after Waxstock so i'm not sure how good it is yet. 

If you're looking for a longer lasting glass sealant i'd personally go for Gtechniq.


----------



## S40

The bottles of G1 look pretty small. Will I be able to protect all of my exterior glass sufficiently?


----------



## S40

I think it'll either be Angelwax H2GO or Gtechniq C1.

Hmmmmm...


----------



## Bigpikle

Carlack from CYC - cheap, quick, dead easy and works brilliantly. 2 coats every 10-12 weeks and 1 bottle will last years :thumb:


----------



## SystemClenz

Gtechniq G1 IMO


----------



## MagpieRH

I use AG Car Glass Polish - readily available from Halfords (they might still have their 3 for 2 offer on as well) and a bottle lasts ages. Not as durable as the likes of Gtechniq so you'll have to reapply it every couple of months but it works well for me and is very easy to apply.


----------



## mike41

I usually use AB Repel,but have also tried Sonax BSD on glass,works a treat :thumb:
Mike


----------



## S40

Thanks to all!

I've just ordered Angelwax H2GO. Watched Youtube clips of it and it looked the best product for the money.


----------



## Cookies

Hi,

Angelwax H2GO is brill. Good call. You'll love it!!!


----------



## Rabidracoon28

mike41 said:


> I usually use AB Repel,but have also tried Sonax BSD on glass,works a treat :thumb:
> Mike


Good stuff the BSD.

Hydrophobic action Sonax on car windscreen:


----------



## Rayner

mike41 said:


> I usually use AB Repel,but have also tried Sonax BSD on glass,works a treat :thumb:
> Mike


Is that BSD on front screen too Mike? Haven't tried that but love it on side glass 

G1 would get my vote too. I don't find it difficult to apply at all? Maybe I've just got lucky every time though


----------



## halam

Nanolex ultra much better than g1


----------



## mike41

rayner said:


> Is that BSD on front screen too Mike? Haven't tried that but love it on sides glass


Yep I've used it a couple of times on the windscreen as well as the rear screen and sides -Repel was needing reapplied and I didnt have the time to do it properly so went for a quick fix. :thumb:
Must give credit to rabidracoon28 though-he posted up a video of bsd as a rain repellent a while ago.


----------



## Rayner

mike41 said:


> Yep I've used it a couple of times on the windscreen as well as the rear screen and sides -Repel was needing reapplied and I didnt have the time to do it properly so went for a quick fix. :thumb:
> Must give credit to rabidracoon28 though-he posted up a video of bsd as a rain repellent a while ago.


Huh, I'll have to give that a go then, would only take a couple of seconds to whip over it


----------



## waqasr

Hmm, since I ran out of G5 ive been using my colli 456 on the windscreen but will be trying bsd now as ive got a couple litres. How long would it last on the windscreen? Also has anyone seen this japanese glass sealant? It looks insane and id love to get my hands on it.


----------



## Ed_VeeDub

I'm all about that RainX life...


----------



## bigup

H2go here. Very impressive. 

May not last 12 months like g1 but it's easy on easy off Reapply every couple if months. Job done


----------



## Kyle 86

Nanolex urban is awesome


----------



## w138pbo

a little goes along way have just done my golf a bmw and a ctr out of 1 bottle.
its great value for money make sure you do very good prep defiantly worth using a clay then G4 and G6 as prep before applying g1.



S40 said:


> The bottles of G1 look pretty small. Will I be able to protect all of my exterior glass sufficiently?


----------



## w138pbo

MagpieRH said:


> I use AG Car Glass Polish - readily available from Halfords (they might still have their 3 for 2 offer on as well) and a bottle lasts ages. Not as durable as the likes of Gtechniq so you'll have to reapply it every couple of months but it works well for me and is very easy to apply.


its a different product its just a cleaner not a rain repellent.


----------



## MagpieRH

w138pbo said:


> its a different product its just a cleaner not a rain repellent.


Fast glass is a cleaner, polish does the same job as the 'rain repellants' albeit for a shorter period of time.


----------



## w138pbo

MagpieRH said:


> Fast glass is a cleaner, polish does the same job as the 'rain repellants' albeit for a shorter period of time.


http://www.autoglym.com/products/products/car-glass-polish


----------



## gally

The only one even close to G1 is Nanolex Ultra. I could get 4-5 cars out a bottle of G1.

iT's the wipers that kill most rain repellents and 3 coats of G1 lasted over 12 months on my Frp with new wipers, I sold the car before I could test longer. G5 is also currently impressing me on test on my own work horse, even with wiper use.


----------



## Summit Detailing

Duxback for the windscreen, G5 for the side windows


----------



## Cookies

waqasr said:


> Hmm, since I ran out of G5 ive been using my colli 456 on the windscreen but will be trying bsd now as ive got a couple litres. How long would it last on the windscreen? Also has anyone seen this japanese glass sealant? It looks insane and id love to get my hands on it.


http://www.carmate.co.jp/english/products/list.php?category_id=52

Here's the carmate website. Now, how do we get it shipped over....

Cooks


----------



## B17BLG

waqasr said:


> Hmm, since I ran out of G5 ive been using my colli 456 on the windscreen but will be trying bsd now as ive got a couple litres. How long would it last on the windscreen? Also has anyone seen this japanese glass sealant? It looks insane and id love to get my hands on it.


That looks very impressive!!


----------



## Tiglet

A demmo of Angelwax H2GO


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Here's Soft99 Glaco in action






Think I'm preferring Sonax BSD though if I'm honest


----------



## bigup

How long does bsd last on glass mate?


----------



## mike41

bigup said:


> How long does bsd last on glass mate?


Still going strong on mine 4 weeks after I applied it :thumb:
Mike


----------



## danwel

Ive just ordered H2GO as i don't think you can beat it for price


----------



## mike41

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Here's Soft99 Glaco in action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think I'm preferring Sonax BSD though if I'm honest


+1 on that :thumb:
Mike


----------



## Rabidracoon28

bigup said:


> How long does bsd last on glass mate?


Easy a month+


----------



## bigup

Nice one. Didn't realise your could use it on glass


----------



## C-220

Tried my Angelwax H2GO. Gave it a very quick application,left for barely 15mins then reapplied with 2nd coat, left same time and polished off. Very pleased with it. Starts beading off from around 35mph and video shows a steady 60mph and no need for the wipers even in torrential rain and spray.


__
https://flic.kr/p/14914602186


----------



## Brigham1806

I use g1 or Mainz car care reign which are both great!!


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Was given a pre release sample by a big manufacturer for part of their new range. 2 coats went on extremely easy, buffed off extremely easy too.


----------



## danwel

C-220 said:


> Tried my Angelwax H2GO. Gave it a very quick application,left for barely 15mins then reapplied with 2nd coat, left same time and polished off. Very pleased with it. Starts beading off from around 35mph and video shows a steady 60mph and no need for the wipers even in torrential rain and spray.
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/14914602186


Yeah, mine is wearing only one coat at the moment and it is fantastic. Next step when i fully decontaminate the car is to clay and polish the screen and re apply then


----------



## -Raven-

I just use regular silica coatings on glass, most bond very hard so can be a bit more tricky to work with. You'll find it's the windscreen that wears out, the coating on the rest of the glass will last years if you have done your prep right. 

For a 'window specific' coating, hard to beat Nanolex Ultra for both ease of use and longevity. :thumb:


----------



## danwel

-Raven- said:


> I just use regular silica coatings on glass, most bond very hard so can be a bit more tricky to work with. You'll find it's the windscreen that wears out, the coating on the rest of the glass will last years if you have done your prep right.
> 
> For a 'window specific' coating, hard to beat Nanolex Ultra for both ease of use and longevity. :thumb:


The coatings that i have used have all been the spray on and buff type but not tried any of the more durable / permanant ones but i may well look into Nanolex Ultra as i am not oppose to wasting money on stuff i don't "need"


----------



## Davemm

danwel said:


> The coatings that i have used have all been the spray on and buff type but not tried any of the more durable / permanant ones but i may well look into Nanolex Ultra as i am not oppose to wasting money on stuff i don't "need"


Nanolex isnt a waste of money :thumb: its deffinatly one of the better coatings


----------



## danwel

Davemm said:


> Nanolex isnt a waste of money :thumb: its deffinatly one of the better coatings


By waste i meant buying more products than you can use in 3 lifetimes but another good review so looks like it may be on the hit list lol.

I did read it says about 3-6ml per windscreen so it should last quite some time and wondered if that is the case from those who have used it?


----------



## Davemm

It will go a very long way, and it lasts ! i was getting 12 months out of mine and it was still there when i decided to top it up as it had dropped off a little. 

Either way its a very easy to use glass coating and ive seen and tried enough.


----------



## bernimac

waqasr said:


> Hmm, since I ran out of G5 ive been using my colli 456 on the windscreen but will be trying bsd now as ive got a couple litres. How long would it last on the windscreen? Also has anyone seen this japanese glass sealant? It looks insane and id love to get my hands on it.


how long did 456 last on front windscreen?


----------



## year

Using a sealant or a wax on glass is something many do regularly and have done for a long, long time. I have)

The trick is to CLEAN the glass thoroughly before applying the coating. I use Detailer’s Pro Series High Performance Glass Restorer on a White foam pad. This product works quickly and easily to remove stubborn films and water spots leaving your glass squeaky clean. 

Wash
Glass Restorer
Wash
Dry
Apply sealant or wax


----------

